# Sac à papier !



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

*Tu ne comprends jamais rien à rien ?
Tu as le sentiment d'être toujours à côté de la plaque, décalé, jamais en phase avec le monde ?
Les gens autour de toi te paraissent étranges ?
Tu te dis parfois que tu n'es pas né le bon siècle, au bon endroit, dans la bonne espèce humaine ?
Et, aux toilettes, tu te fais systématiquement pipi sur les chaussures ?

C'est l'enfer !

Et si tu étais, malgré tout, normal ?
Si c'était juste que tu avais comme un sac en papier kraft sur la gueule  qui t'empêche de voir et de comprendre le monde ?

Fais le test.
Prends-toi en photo.
Tu verras.
Tu pourrais être surpris.*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2010)

Tu aurais pu rajouter : 

*Et ta mère t'a chié à 13 mois au lieu des 9 réglementaires...*


----------



## Fìx (10 Septembre 2010)

J'comprend pas, t'édites pour ça :


PonkHead a dit:


> _Dernière modification par PonkHead ; Aujourd'hui à 16h56. Motif: Quelle horreur !!!_



... mais tu laisses quand même la photo? 



-------------------------

D'ailleurs, j'vois pas c'qu'elle avait d'horrible, t'as un sac sur la tête... :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2010)

Et de profil, on voit la péninsule le nez malgré le kraft ?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu aurais pu rajouter :
> 
> *Et ta mère t'a chié à 13 mois au lieu des 9 réglementaires...*


Une tanche ou un saucisson ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Une tanche ou un saucisson ?


mais tagl, toi.


----------



## kisbizz (11 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Fais le test.
> Prends-toi en photo.




voilà !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Hé hé hé
La secte de ceux qui se prennent en photo avec un sac en papier kraft sur la gueule...

Alors les autres ?


----------



## freefalling (11 Septembre 2010)

merci pour le fléchage de post kisbizz ​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Septembre 2010)

Je solde !


----------



## jugnin (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Fìx (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## poildep (12 Septembre 2010)

"Chérie ? On a des sacs en papier ? C'est pour macG.
- Ben non, tu fais tous tes filtres avec, Ducon.
- Des sacs en plastique alors ?
- Si tu faisais les courses de temps en temps, tu saurais qu'on n'en trouve plus.
- Ben qu'est ce qu'on a comme sac alors ?
- Tiens, ton sac à dos. Si tu veux tu le remplis et tu te casses."


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2010)




----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## dool (13 Septembre 2010)

Et là tu me reconnais l'artiste ???​



​


----------



## jugnin (13 Septembre 2010)

Jtrouve ça très neuvième conceptuel, comme private joke.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Septembre 2010)




----------



## NED (14 Septembre 2010)

dool a dit:


> Et là tu me reconnais l'artiste ???​





jugnin a dit:


> Jtrouve ça très neuvième conceptuel, comme private joke.


Ha oui bien joué la lapinette !
J'aime bien aussi ce petit décolleté sous-jacent là...::love: Et dire que j'ai pas eu le temps de te tatouer les fesses samedi:rose:. J'voyais bien que tu faisais la tronche en fin de soirée:casse:. Bon y'avais du monde aussi:affraid:. Bref, j'ai pas de sac à papier, va falloir que je m'équipe...
​


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## mado (14 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2010)

Ho la triche Mado ! Tu l'as même pas mis sur la tête ! :rateau:


----------



## NED (16 Septembre 2010)

*  Un petit café? *​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

*Jeté hors du lit, sur internet et sous un horrible sac aux remugles prononcés de pique-nique passé
par une soudaine pénurie de sac en papier kraft...
J'en commande !

Mais soudain...
Le doute m'habite.

Vu que je ne vois pas grand chose
receverai-je les sacs tant désirés ?
Ne me serais-je pas trompé ?

Horreur !

Et si, au lieu de ces graal en papier,
j'avais commandé une crème pour enlarger mon p...




*​


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> *
> Mais soudain...
> Le doute m'habite.
> *​



De cheval, bien sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> De cheval, bien sûr.



Peut-être - tout dépend de si j'ai bien commandé des sacs en papier kraft ou une crème pour enlarger mon ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

*'tain, dure journée...
J'ai été obligé de récupérer un vieux sac en papier kraft dans la poubelle en attendant ma commande et maintenant, j'ai les cheveux qui sentent le vieil oignon...

Galère.

Bon.
Qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme connerie à la télé ?



*


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Septembre 2010)

Ah pitin kilécon.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Qui ?

Qui me parle ?

Un peu de tenue, je vous prie ou je crée un fil "Un sac en papier sur la tête - canal kraft beige" !


----------



## Fìx (17 Septembre 2010)

> *Qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme connerie à la télé ?*



Mets RTL9, vite! Y'a un film pour toi!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

*AAAAAAAAAAH !

C'est la pub.



*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2010)




----------



## itako (17 Septembre 2010)

: D

Je reviens >


----------



## itako (18 Septembre 2010)




----------



## NED (20 Septembre 2010)

Pov Bob...


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

*RETOUR DE BATON.



*


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2010)

y'a pas à dire, c'est à chier&#8230;


----------



## boodou (15 Octobre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> y'a pas à dire, c'est à chier



Mais maintenant que t'es revenu ça va changer bordel !


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Octobre 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Mais maintenant que t'es revenu ça va changer bordel !


certainement pas, cessez une bonne fois pour toutes de confondre l'opportunisme avec le chaos


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> certainement pas, cessez une bonne fois pour toutes de confondre l'opportunisme avec le chaos



Ouais, c'est vrai, faut pas mélanger les torchons et les serviettes.

Bon,
On s'est pas mis d'accord - cette année, tu fais chaos ou opportunisme ?


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2010)

Ce fil est un honteux plagiat de Vexman !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2010)

ça n'a rien à voir - son sac en papier a des trous pour les yeux !


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Octobre 2010)

Un rien habille les gens, c'est fou !

Même les plus moche... Faut voir JPTK !


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Un rien habille les gens, c'est fou !
> 
> Même les plus moche... Faut voir JPTK !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2010)

- Chéri, tu as encore acheté des trucs chez Macway... 
- Moi ? Non, qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça ?


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Fou ce que les hommes se ressemblent quand ils ont un sac à papier sur la tête !

Peut-être que si tous les hommes se mettaient un sac en papier sur la tête, ils se sentiraient enfin frères.

Le monde a besoin d'une bonne sacàpapiothérapie !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2011)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mai 2011)

LAUL !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2011)

LAUL prend un 'E' à la fin  ==> LAULE !!!


Faut tout leur expliquer au djeuns


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

LAUL LITANIE EN BLOC, à ce que je vois !

Sac à papier ! Que de sombres envies !


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mai 2011)

Hein ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mai 2011)

Kate ?



Oooooops


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Mai 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Kate ?
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooops


Femme de chambre ?


----------



## Fìx (8 Juin 2011)




----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2011)

euh... désolé de digresser par rapport à ce fil mais

Il est passé où PonkHead???


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2011)

Et la recherche, mille bordels ?!&#8230;


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> euh... désolé de digresser par rapport à ce fil mais
> 
> Il est passé où PonkHead???



quand on se donne la peine de chercher, on trouve des réponses&#8230; juste quelques lignes plus bas&#8230;

_grillé par un dessinateur steampunk_


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Il est passé où PonkHead???



Qui ?


----------



## boodou (16 Juin 2011)

Kate !   

@ r e m y : Ponk est toujours là sous son double pseudo iMacounet 
...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2011)

Quelqu'un a vu l'avatar de Tirhum récemment ?


----------

